# First dog if new seasons.....



## DV15B20 (Jul 16, 2015)

This Dog was shot at 200ish yards on my drive home. I seen her in a field i hunt. Parked the truck,grabbed the AR and snuck 20 yards down the treeline.
Leaned against a tree and boom. Head shot!

As i walked up to her...i felt bad. She was very pregnant. On that note thats 6 less dogs....still feel bad even though i know the potential havok they would have made. Hey, 1 bullet for 6-7 yotes!!!!


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

Good job. I know some will be upset but they are way out of hand.


----------



## M14 (Dec 13, 2013)

DV15B20 said:


> This Dog was shot at 200ish yards on my drive home. I seen her in a field i hunt. Parked the truck,grabbed the AR and snuck 20 yards down the treeline.
> Leaned against a tree and boom. Head shot!
> 
> As i walked up to her...i felt bad. She was very pregnant. On that note thats 6 less dogs....still feel bad even though i know the potential havok they would have made. Hey, 1 bullet for 6-7 yotes!!!!


----------



## M14 (Dec 13, 2013)

DKD. Deer Killer Down. Good job.


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

DV15B20 said:


> This Dog was shot at 200ish yards on my drive home. I seen her in a field i hunt. Parked the truck,grabbed the AR and snuck 20 yards down the treeline.
> Leaned against a tree and boom. Head shot!
> 
> As i walked up to her...i felt bad. She was very pregnant. On that note thats 6 less dogs....still feel bad even though i know the potential havok they would have made. Hey, 1 bullet for 6-7 yotes!!!!


Don't feel bad. They wouldn't feel too bad about eating your neighbors dog. They must be controlled!


----------



## Scott117102 (Jan 27, 2005)

You do what you gotta do to save future food for your family's plate.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice one - right place right time. I think anyone with compassion would feel bad in that situation, but in the end, it's no different than hunting them individually later. In the meantime, you've spared countless other animals.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

Well, theye goes my triple later this year.


----------

